# a few of my finds here in ottawa,ontario Canada



## Bytown digger (Feb 5, 2020)

hi kinda new i started a few years back when i stumbled upon a cpl old dump sites and took a break but ready to start again this summer.
a lot of stoppers 
1st bottle embossed on all 4 sides


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 5, 2020)

this 1 not sure perfume maybe?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 5, 2020)

Some nice finds. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice finds!  I like those cobalt poisons.  That long thin bottle is pretty interesting, I assume you're right about it being perfume but it's not like any perfume that I've ever seen before.  Must have been something pretty fancy!  Might have been a bottle that was supposed to be reused rather than a product bottle.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 5, 2020)

Pretty nice all. Congrats 
The glass stoppers are familiar to me so the magnesia Philips. Didn't know you have this ome  over there too.
I think the strange bottle is a scent. Was made just to smell and/or try on skin.


----------



## RCO (Feb 6, 2020)

your definitely into an older dump , based on the type of items you found there , 1900's > 1910 era  , although a lot of those dump sites have things in them from different time periods so it can be tough to date things


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 6, 2020)

few more.,..found a fountain pen with ink bottles


----------



## embe (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice bottles.  Display well with the sunlight!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 12, 2020)

Bytown digger said:


> hi kinda new i started a few years back when i stumbled upon a cpl old dump sites and took a break but ready to start again this summer.
> a lot of stoppers
> 1st bottle embossed on all 4 sides


Hi B-TD!
I see you got yourself a NR & L Eclectic Oil! Probably the most common bottle ever produced ( I have a dozen or so! ), but they shine up real nice! Great as a gift for someone who appreciates old glass. You’ve made a great start! Best of luck on your future hunts!

DSD


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 17, 2020)

Bytown digger said:


> few more.,..found a fountain pen with ink bottles


Beautiful finds DSD Congrats!
You post an image with a bottle and four inkwells at the bottom. I think i know the lilac one at left. Look carefully at the base and tel me has it three smal paws (points)?
Al


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 18, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> Beautiful finds DSD Congrats!
> You post an image with a bottle and four inkwells at the bottom. I think i know the lilac one at left. Look carefully at the base and tel me has it three smal paws (points)?
> Al


carters,watermans,sultana and quink are the markings


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 18, 2020)

Bytown digger said:


> carters,watermans,sultana and quink are the markings


Thanks bytown


----------

